# Sharing my 1st successfully pressed result



## uilee (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello all, 

First of all, thanks much to this great forum and to all the forum members who take their precious time to share the experiences.

I finally (I think  ) got a right set up for Phototrans ImageClip transfer paper and I decided to share my result w/ you guys. I think this is my first step into heat press field and hope that I can improve as time goes.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

This is very cute! I'm sure in just a bit you'll be teaching others how to do this. Ok, now for the questions.... 

What laser printer & heat press are you using? What kind of hand is present? Did you press at 400 degrees for 10 secs on heavy pressure? (I got that from reading about the ImageClip paper as I'm not that smart yet on this stuff! ) 

AB


----------



## uilee (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Ms. Blue
I'm using Oki 3400 and Mighty Press 15x15. Pressing at 400 for 12 seconds. Hope this helps.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

good job! looks nice


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

very cute. keep it up!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

that is just too cute!! Very nice


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

very charmin ..nice....


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

That looks great. Professional. Did you do the design as well?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

now that you got it right..go for the gold. and remember us when you are rich and famous


----------



## uilee (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow...Thank you so much guys. I didn't know I'd get this much compliment.
Robert, I just know little about photoshop & illustrator. My friend did few designs for me at a very low cost. Thanks to him.


----------



## irishmom205 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Awesome for your first one! If all the rest look this good you will be very busy!*


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

That is a nice job there, good luck..... JB


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree very cute and looks great! good job!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm revisiting this thread to ask uilee, have you done wash tests?

How did the print hold up after washing and do you mind sharing a picture?

AB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

we all are proud of you. very nicely done.. Lou


----------



## knox harrington (Nov 30, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## ryan6916 (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks great very cute. Keep up the good work


----------



## uilee (Sep 14, 2007)

AdriaticBlue said:


> I'm revisiting this thread to ask uilee, have you done wash tests?
> 
> How did the print hold up after washing and do you mind sharing a picture?
> 
> AB


Blue, 
This was for my friend's baby and I asked him how it looks after the wash and he said it still looks good. I asked him to email me the picture so I'll post it as soon as I get it from him. And thanks to all for kind comments. And now...I'll have to search the forum for some sales techniques


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

uilee said:


> Blue,
> This was for my friend's baby and I asked him how it looks after the wash and he said it still looks good. I asked him to email me the picture so I'll post it as soon as I get it from him. And thanks to all for kind comments. And now...I'll have to search the forum for some sales techniques


Cool, thanks!

Do you have any challenges with your Oki 3400, such as transfer paper sticking, paper feeding paper issues or color challenges as talked about with the Oki 5500?

AB


----------



## uilee (Sep 14, 2007)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Cool, thanks!
> 
> Do you have any challenges with your Oki 3400, such as transfer paper sticking, paper feeding paper issues or color challenges as talked about with the Oki 5500?
> 
> AB


Blue, 
From the very beginning I got Oki 3400 from staples, I did not have any problem with sticking issue with Imageclip papers. Lucky me. It was very smooth. If you use multi-purpose tray and print it one at a time, you won't have any problem. I don't remember exact set up, but if you search some posts under Lnfortun, you will find everything you need to do without any problem. I can say this because I followed his instructions. Let me know if I can help you with anything else. By the way, I love this forum.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

uilee said:


> Blue,
> From the very beginning I got Oki 3400 from staples, I did not have any problem with sticking issue with Imageclip papers. Lucky me. It was very smooth. If you use multi-purpose tray and print it one at a time, you won't have any problem. I don't remember exact set up, but if you search some posts under Lnfortun, you will find everything you need to do without any problem. I can say this because I followed his instructions. Let me know if I can help you with anything else. By the way, I love this forum.


Thank you for giving me credit. I am glad some of my suggestion is paying off. Helping others that is. Good job on your first project. Sorry it took me a while before I checked this thread.


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice! Did you use anything special to do such a small garment on the 15x15 press? I heard you can use a mouse pad under the garment to raise the area of transfer. Did you do that?


----------



## vkbrown (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice! I love the design!


----------



## uilee (Sep 14, 2007)

HulaArt said:


> Very nice! Did you use anything special to do such a small garment on the 15x15 press? I heard you can use a mouse pad under the garment to raise the area of transfer. Did you do that?


I used a mouse pad to raise the printed area at first, but it kinda melted  . So I bought a teflon pillow as some members suggested and it worked perfectly.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

uilee said:


> I used a mouse pad to raise the printed area at first, but it kinda melted  . So I bought a teflon pillow as some members suggested and it worked perfectly.


You have to be careful. There are mousepads then there is product that is used for mousepads but it can withstand very high heat. I use them.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Lou, was planning on getting myself a big mousepad for totebags. Could you share which brand would be safe to use then? I'd hate to melt mine like the previous poster said...

Melissa


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Lou, was planning on getting myself a big mousepad for totebags. Could you share which brand would be safe to use then? I'd hate to melt mine like the previous poster said...
> 
> Melissa


I now sell them as part of my business. It is my new product.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

After I wrote that post yesterday, I stumbled upon your new product! Congratulations!! I thought of adding it to my Christmas List, along with the TeeSquareIt, but I'm not sure I'll actually use all of those sizes at this point. Right now, I just need the big one for the tote bags. Any way I can just buy a single size instead of the whole set? 

Maybe that could be another selling point for you -- people can buy them individually, or as a set (at the already discounted, low, low price of only $37.95 or whatever!)  

Haven't spoken to you in a while, Lou, and just wanted to say, "HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!" Thanks again for all the advice given to me and all the other members on the Forum!

Melissa


----------



## lekx (Nov 27, 2007)

hey guys please tell me what you think these are my very first pressed t-shirts and do bear in mind i do not own a heat press but i do recommend philips irons for making demo presses as they are very very very hot and do a good job at it. i used an hp dye based printer with hp paper, im moving over to epson as you can see on the yellow tee where my finger is pointing there was colour bleeding and it did kinda fade after the first wash to a slightly non-vibrant point and also noticeable. the ink did bond very well on the yellow tee even when i streched it hard it did not crack except for the peach kneated tee which is acceptable because the t-shirt is kneated! yet it had an overall good looking effect im hoping when i use an epson printer these will look much much brighter.


----------



## lekx (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry guys i cant upload my pics coz they are a bit big il decrease them and upload them sorry bout that


----------



## lokster (Sep 9, 2007)

about ironing and HP papers. they dont last long in a wash, probably good for 3. ironing is uneven and really sucks, heat press is really the best way.


----------

